# Which BCE?



## squintal (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi, Im fairly new to stock market, and Im wondering which BCE stock to choose!

In questrade when I type BCE I have 9 possibility....

8 in tsx and one in nyse.

some say BCE INC only, some have pfd 1st cl af, ag, ae etc

thanks a lot for the help!! 

Steve


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I think although I do not know for sure... you want BCE (as in Bell Canada Enterprises Inc.)
http://web.tmxmoney.com/quote.php?qm_symbol=bce


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

BCE common shares will show up as plain BCE on toronto. These are exactly the same as BCE on new york, the CUSIP number is the same, ie BCE common is an interlisted stock.

the other classes of BCE that appear on toronto are various series of preferred shares.


----------



## squintal (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the information! And if you were to invest today...bell canada or telus? Why?


----------



## squintal (Jan 28, 2015)

I forgot to add that im 27 and plan to keep stock very long term, like 30 years and reinvest dividends


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i think that if one is considering 30 years, possibly the existing canadian telco/IT choices might undergo more drift or even disappearance than say the big banks?

plus other market sectors have international exposure & one of the things that bother me about the bell/telus/rogers trio is that markets are canadian. We're a small country.

i'm writing in this cautious mode because BCE share price is high, perhaps due to nervous $$ seeking haven in strong dividends. Couple days ago i was looking at a comparative chart of BCE vs 2 US telcos, i happened to pick T & VOD. 

over 5 & 10 years, BCE had stunningly out-performed the US candidates. Yet its earnings growth doesn't justify. Another reason why i'm a tiny bit lukewarm on the Bell. Not enough to sell shares i presently hold, but enough that i wouldn't buy more.

for a 30-year perspective, one would also be wanting to get down & dirty among the deeply-discounted energy stocks, would one not? look there for the big integrateds whose debt loads permit survival in troubled times.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

"....for a 30-year perspective, one would also be wanting to get down & dirty among the deeply-discounted energy stocks, would one not?"

Yes please 

I can only see the need for energy going up.


----------



## squintal (Jan 28, 2015)

I just bought 700 shares of XEG @ 13.65$ for my energy investing


----------



## squintal (Jan 28, 2015)

Do you have some suggestions for stocks I can keep 20-30 years?


----------



## youngdad3 (Jun 29, 2013)

squintal: you have to make your own decisions, but if I were to start over with a 0 positions portfolio I would begin with banks for a 30yr perspective. Or an index ETF if you want to go the simple way. You can buy ETFs for free with questrade.


----------



## squintal (Jan 28, 2015)

Good thanks a lot for the advice


----------

